# Wading shoes?



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you like? Boots, booties, shoes, flops, other? Let's say you were quietly stocking up gear for a special trip, and you expected 70-80 degree water temps, shallow sand flats mixed with seagrass and occasional coral. This is not a wading trip, but think incidental wading (ie. in the water to stalk a particular flat, then back on the boat).


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Water shoes, like you get children for the pool. Rubber feet and breathable. It's all I use if I'm not barefoot.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Man, I like your style; in the water stalking then back in the boat to storm another flat. But if you're going to be a Storm Trooper, you can't be a v_g. Just go barefoot. Just kidding. 

The booties are probably your best choice. Make sure they are designer. I don't think any of the options you're giving us are going to protect your new pedicure from that 8 foot gator in your avatar.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Reef Boots.*

I bought a pair of Reef Boots for walking in oyster bars and rocks.

I only got to use them once but they sure protected my feet. My fishing bud
cut his foot right through sneakers right where I was fishing.

I can't wade anymore--doctors orders so I have a pair of sizw 11 Reef Boots for sale cheap--$10


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cabelas wading booties are my pick


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the offer ken, but I couldn't squeeze into an 11 if I left the toes at home. I have shredded water shoes and those rubber soled booties on rocks before, so I would think an Andros island coral head would make mince meat out of them. I want something sturdy, but I dont want something so heavy, that I cant take a step on the deck without blowing the whole flat. That is kinda the happy medium I am looking for


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> Man, I like your style; in the water stalking then back in the boat to storm another flat. But if you're going to be a Storm Trooper, you can't be a v_g. Just go barefoot. Just kidding.
> 
> The booties are probably your best choice. Make sure they are designer. I don't think any of the options you're giving us are going to protect your new pedicure from that 8 foot gator in your avatar.


I wish I had the rest of the pictures! I got chest deep before the voice of reason took over. You cant see from this angle, but I had a camera in my hand too. No idea where the pics went though.


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a pair of the Chota Flats booties and they were really comfortable. They aren't as heavy duty as the ones guides appear to be wearing in videos I have seen in places like the seychelles and stuff but for me they were fine. Light weight, zipper closure they are kinda like an over built wetsuit bootie for surfers.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wear Sperry Son-Rs. Comfortable and ported so water and sand flows out of them


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

crocks are great; but my pit decided they would make a fine snack...being the frugal person i am i grabbed an old pair of nike air force ones outta the closet from a few years back and they work great...sandals are cool also but leather tends to get hard when it dries.


----------

